#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Galeria de Radio e TV

## Jost_dayan

Amigos eu acho que este topico vai ser muito util para quem tem Placa de TV e esta com dificuldade de saber qual é o Card e o Tuner correto

eu tenho uma PixelView PlayTV MPEG2 e ja tem mais de 3 meses que eu procuro saber o card e o tuner correto.

e hoje eu consigo ouvir a radio e ver tv melhor do que akele outro sistema operacional

e vou postar tmb como configurar o controle remoto que vem nas placas
(obs: eu ainda nao teste o controle pois ainda estou montando o receptor)

este é o link para o site
http://www.bttv-gallery.de/

http://www.bttv-gallery.de/dsc01923....-PV-M4900a.jpg

http://www.bttv-gallery.de/DSCF0003....tv_mpeg2_a.jpg

http://www.bttv-gallery.de/DSCF0007....2_remote_a.jpg



agora segue a materia do controle remoto

A fonte e os créditos sobre o Controle Remoto é do nosso amigo Cabelo do VIVA O LINUX




http://grad.icmc.usp.br/~rva/doc/lirc/

O CONTROLE REMOTO:
Algumas placas de TV vem acompanhados de um controle remoto. Eles
utilizam uma das portas de I/O de uso generico disponivel no chip bt8xx.
infelismente não há uma padronização da forma como isso e implementado.
Mas isso não impediu que a comunidade open source desenvolvesem driver.
Mesmo que a placa não tenha uma entrada especifica para o controle remoto,
e possivel atravéz do uso de uma porta serial ou paralela a ulização do
mesmo, e claro, será necessário um aparelho de controle remoto (adquira
um em uma loja de material eletronico).

Obtendo, instalando e configurando o lirc:
O projeto Linux Infrared Remote Control , se propõe
a formecer suporte a diversos tipos de controle remotos por infra-vermelho
de uso genérico.
Faça o download do lirc em
http://download.sourceforge.net/LIRC/lirc-0.6.3.ta...
descompacte-o em um dir qualquer (ex: no seu home dir ou /usr/src)
mude para o diretório recem criado (lirc-0.6.3)
Leia o README eo INSTALL.
rode o script "configure", se tudo correr bem, um menu ira se abrir.
escola a opção 1 [1 Driver configuration (driver:cph06x)]
depois o 4 [4 TV card ]
escolha a sua placa de tv.
[f TView99 CPH063 (card=38)]
Retorna ao menu principal, escolha a opção 2
[2 Software configuration]
selecione pelo mesnos a opcao 1.
1 Compile tools for X-Windows
5 Use syslogd instead of own log-file
No menu principal, escolha a opção 3
3 Save configuration & run configure

Isso irá gerar os Makefile.
as ultimas frazes serão:
You will have to use the lirc_gpio kernel module.
Now enter 'make' and 'make install' to compile and install the package.

então, de os comando make e make install.

Configuração:
adicione no /etc/modules.conf
# lirc
alias char-major-61 lirc_gpio

Para usar o controle e necessário mapear os botões com os seus códigos.
isso e feito no arquivo /usr/local/etc/lircd.conf, no diretório remotes/
exitem algums arquivos pré configurados. Em http://www.lirc.org/remotes/
existem outros.
A placa TView99 vem com o controle AS-218

copie o arquivo correpondente ao controle remoto para
/usr/local/etc/lircd.conf.

Carregue os drivers necessários
modprobe lirc_gpio (devera carregar o lirc_dev automáticamento, bem
como os do bttv, talvez seja necessário a carga manual desses modulos)

verifique com o comando lsmod se os modulos foram carregados
ex:


lirc_gpio 4592 0 (autoclean)
lirc_dev 8016 1 (autoclean) [lirc_gpio]
tuner 4224 1 (autoclean)
tvaudio 8240 0 (autoclean) (unused)
bttv 59360 0 (autoclean) [lirc_gpio]
i2c-algo-bit 7200 1 (autoclean) [bttv]
i2c-core 12176 0 (autoclean) [tuner tvaudio bttv
i2c-algo-bit]
videodev 4480 2 (autoclean) [bttv]


Caso não aparece o lirc_gpio eo lirc_dev, olhe nos logs se não há alguma
indicação de problemas.

utilize o irrecord para verificar o funcionamento (na verdade ele server
para configurar o controle).
invoque ele com irrecord ~/teste
após uma mensagem de aviso apareçerá:
program now by pressing Ctrl-C! Otherwise press RETURN.
"aperte enter"
Hold down an arbitrary button.
"precione qualquer botão do controle e segure até que apareça a proxima
mensagem, será mostrado uma sequência de pontos '.'"
................................................................................
Found gap length: 199987
Now enter the names for the buttons.

Please enter the name for the next button (press to finish
recording)
"digite aqui o nome do botão, ou de enter"
Checking for toggle bit.
Please press an arbitrary button repeatedly as fast as possible (don't
hold it down!).
"aperte o mais rapido que poder algum botão, mas não fique para sempre
fazendo isso, para e espere uns 10 segudos"
./irrecord: no data for 10 secs, aborting

No toggle bit found.
Successfully written config file.

OK, se chegou até aqui, o controle está funcionado.
agora carrege o daemon lircd
mude a permisão do /dev/lircd para 666 (chmod lircd /dev/lircd)
o /dev/lircd em um arquivo de conexão por sockets (unix)

compile e instale o xawtv com suporte ao lirc
configure --enable-lirc --outras-opcoes

crie o arquivo pessoal de configuração do lirc, no contrib do xawtv existe
um dot.lircrc, copie ele para o ~/.lircrc

chame o xawtv apartir de um xterminal, se tudo estiver correto o controle
deverá funcionar, presseione algum botão para verificar (ex:mute).
se aparecer "no infrared remote support available", o xawtv não conseguiu
se comunicar com o lird ou não existe uma configuração para o xawtv no
~/.lircrc.

será necessário algumas auterações no ~/.lircrc para que todos os botões
do controle tenham algum efeito sobre o xawtv, algumas funções não
correspondem ao existente no /usr/local/etc/lircd.conf, compare os dois e
faça as mudaças no ~/.lircrc.
ex:
no lircd.conf
CH_UP coresponde a trecla de subir os canais

no

~/.lircrc o mesmo e o CH+ mude para CH_UP
antes:
begin
prog = xawtv
button = CH+
config = setstation next
end

depois:
begin
prog = xawtv
button = CH_UP
config = setstation next
end

se quiser que o botão "FREEZE" pare a exibição de video
begin
prog = xawtv
button = FREEZE
config = capture toggle
end

no man page do xawtv-remote tem a listagem dos comando que podem ser
utilizados na opção config.

Para finalizar, coloque em algum rc.dot (rc.local) o lircd para ser
carregado no boot.




Um abraço para todos e espero que seja util para todos este texto

Jost Dayan
jostdayan(A)gmail(.)com(.)br

----------


## 1c3m4n

mto bom mesmo  :Big Grin: 

vc num quer enviar isso pelo link: https://under-linux.org/enviarnoticia.html
pra gente colocar nos artigos do site? assim ele nao se perde aqui no forum e fica mais facil pro pessoal achar

----------


## Jost_dayan

> mto bom mesmo 
> 
> vc num quer enviar isso pelo link: https://under-linux.org/enviarnoticia.html
> pra gente colocar nos artigos do site? assim ele nao se perde aqui no forum e fica mais facil pro pessoal achar



Mais eu nao to conseguindo colocar as imagem, como eu faço??

----------


## 1c3m4n

eu arrumo issu lah no artigo, fica frio  :Wink:

----------


## whinston

pootz, dei azar, rs..
eu troquei uma destas por uma PCTV USB2 tem pouco tempo..
vc não teria algumas dicas pra fz a minha funcionar?

o software da pinnacle pra Windows XP trava que eh uma beleza!
queria tentar em outro SO, ou melhor, num verdadeiro SO

----------


## PiTsA

> pootz, dei azar, rs..
> eu troquei uma destas por uma PCTV USB2 tem pouco tempo..
> vc não teria algumas dicas pra fz a minha funcionar?
> 
> o software da pinnacle pra Windows XP trava que eh uma beleza!
> queria tentar em outro SO, ou melhor, num verdadeiro SO


eu tenho uma PlayTV MPeg2 e o software que acompanha a placa é uma bosta, muito ruim... ja no Linux é uma blz... so naum configurei o radio nem o controle remoto pq naum tenho necessidade disso... =D

----------


## whinston

então, eu comprei uma desta no mercado livre..
chegou, instalei no Windows e nada.. não aparecia porra alguma, tanto no rádio, como na TV

procurei na net pra fz funcionar no lx e bootei pelo kurumin (via cd).
dei 1 mexida e tal, mas não funcionou. como não tinha funcionado sequer pelo Windows, eu embalei a merda e devolvi pro cidadão.

ae acabei comprei esta PCTV USB2, q tb achei 1 m.. o software
ele trava direto e reto, eh muito podre !!!!

pior que eu já tinha a PCTV USB1 e tava dando pau.. os nego do suporte me falando que não era compatível e tal.. ae eles sugeriram comprar esta sua (comprei e devolvi) ou esta USB2, que como eu já tava p. da vida, resolvi sacrificar R$ 500 e comprar ela.

mas o software eh podre, podre, podre e além do mais comprei usb2 pra poder usar no notebook e ele é usb1.1. 
achei que eu poderia pelo menos ver a TV e qdo fosse usar muita "banda", fosse dar pau.. bem.. o maldito software nem deixa instalar pq detecta que eh usb1

queria alguma ajuda pra tentar fz este trosso funcionar no lx, pq pelo windows não vai mesmo.

----------


## whinston

> eu arrumo issu lah no artigo, fica frio


vc faz captura de videos em mpeg2 ?

----------


## Su6mund0

Ola amigos, acabei de compilar o kernel para o 2.6.10 que tem suporte a está placa :Stick Out Tongue: ixelview Play tv pro ultra mas infelizmente não consigo nem rádio nem tv.

Se possível me informe o card e tuner corretos dessa placa!

Alguém que já conseguiu ver tv nesse modelo de placa por favor me der uma luz..


Obrigado!

----------


## sorominhoco

Essa placa é muito ruim mesmo, achei até comunidade sobre ela no orkut
http://www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=4368931

----------


## boo

Pessoal, eu tenho uma placa PixelView PlayTV MPEG2 e configui configurá-la no Linux depois de apanhar por 8h !
Pois bem, pra faze-la funcionar basta habilitar o video for linux no kernel e o modulo bttv.
Ai pra carregar o modulo use o comando abaixo:

modprobe bttv card=72 tunner=11 radio=1

isso funcinou muito bem pra mim e espero que funcione para vocês tb.

A proposito, estou usando kernel 2.6.12

----------

> Pessoal, eu tenho uma placa PixelView PlayTV MPEG2 e configui configurá-la no Linux depois de apanhar por 8h !
> Pois bem, pra faze-la funcionar basta habilitar o video for linux no kernel e o modulo bttv.
> Ai pra carregar o modulo use o comando abaixo:
> 
> modprobe bttv card=72 tunner=11 radio=1
> 
> isso funcinou muito bem pra mim e espero que funcione para vocês tb.
> 
> A proposito, estou usando kernel 2.6.12


eu fiz isso e como sempre meu X ficou todo desfigurado, o console some e tudo de ruim mais, credo, alguem sabe se essa desgraça de placa funciona sem antena ?
o placa vagabunda viu, tou usando o kernel 2.6.5 mas com os outros kerneis era a mesma coisa.

----------


## boo

Olha esse problema de desconfigurar o X nao aconteceu comigo...
Mas numa coisa eu concordo contigo, essa placa eh uma MERDA !
Se eu soubesse que essa placa era tão fudida eu não teria comprado...
Ela não tem som stério, o sintonizador (tuner) dela é muito bagaceiro e os drivers que vêm com a placa não podem ser mais bagaceiros...
Aos que tão pensando em comprar essa placa, eu vos aviso: NAO COMPREM !
Comprem uma Pinnacle ou outra marca.... PixelView (Prolink) é um lixo de placa de captura !

----------


## fred_m

> Essa placa é muito ruim mesmo, achei até comunidade sobre ela no orkut
> http://www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=4368931


Qual placa você se refere ?? a Prolink ultra ou a MPEG2 ??

qual placa você sugere ???

----------


## djhulk

As placas da pixel view, sao todas um lixo, no windows vc tem q fazer magia negra para funciobar, o driver e softwares q vem juntos sao uma bosta, NAO COMPREM, so vao se incomodar, no linux nem tentei, mais deve ser stress pra fazer funcionar legal, tmb.

Resumindo, tanto windows como linux, tentem comprar qualquer marca, exceto PixelView.
:x

----------


## madrigal

Tou me sentindo um burro pra configurar isso! No Kurumin bastar ir no menu iniciar>multimídia>TV>Configurar Placa de TV (card 70 e tunner 43) e pronto!

No Ubuntu parece que não tem essa marmata, e o pior que não tou entendendo as explicações dos foruns, aqui mesmo tá explicando só a configurar o controle remoto?! Eu quero é a placa mesmo! No site enorme sugerido em inglês não entendi bulufas!

Quem saberia explicar tim tim por tim tim a configurar no Ubuntu 6.06?
:?

----------


## AloneWolf

A jugar pelas fotos ate do controle, tenho uma e esta 100% no GNU/Linux

Uso o mplayer pra assistir e mencoder pra gravar

-tv driver=v4l2:norm=pal-m:chanlist=us-cable:width=720:height=480:fps=25:alsa=1:adevice=hw.0,0:volume=100:amode=1:forceaudio=1:audiorate=48000

Só que tem que configurar os mods corretamente

insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko card=11 # pra configurar o tuner correto  :Big Grin: 
modprobe cx8800
modprobe ir-kbd-i2c # pra o controle funcionar

Visitei a comunidade e a primeira impressão, a turma não sabia nem instalar as placas e culpa o hardware.

----------


## cmr

O problema dessa placa (no windows) é seu driver que é bugado. Em alguns sistemas funciona bem outros não. Ví em algum lugar que se instalar um outro driver ( nao me lembro qual, tem que pesquisar) ela funciona sem problemas.

Linux

1) gedit ou kwrite /etc/modprob.d/options

2) Acrescente as seguintes linhas: 

#PixelView Play TV Pro Ultra
options cx8800 video_nr=0 radio_nr=0
options cx88xx card=27 tuner=59 radio=69 i2c_scan=1

3) Reinicie o computador

4) Pronto! Já está configurado

Em sistemas Gnu/Linux, o driver já vem incluido no própio kernel, e muitas vezes é bem melhor que os drivers originais feitos para windows como neste caso.

O que é necessário fazer é apenas habilitá-lo.

Ainda estou testando o tuner correto para o rádio, pois com este ( raido=69) o som não sai esterio.

Depois basta instalar os programas para assistir TV ou ouvir o Rádio:

Em Debian e derivados ( Ubuntu, Kurumin, etc) digite:

apt-get install tvtime

ou 

apt-get install kdetv


Radio:

apt-get install kradio

ou 

apt-get install gnomeradio


Mandriva: Subistitua o apt-get install por urpmi

Fedora e Slackware: Subistitua o apt-get install por yum install

----------

